

A Message from Mariette DiChristina, Editor in Chief - webhat
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/at-scientific-american/2013/10/13/a-message-from-mariette-dichristina-editor-in-chief/

======
webhat
They are apologizing for pulling the piece re-posted here:

[http://mikethemadbiologist.com/2013/10/12/want-to-know-
what-...](http://mikethemadbiologist.com/2013/10/12/want-to-know-what-
privilege-looks-like-the-tell-someone-no-get-called-a-whore-edition/)

